# Is this macassar ebony?



## Damienw (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey there everyone, i was just wondering if anyone might be able to help me on an i.d for an antique/vintage japanese wood screen i just bought. I'm fairly certain its macassar ebony, as its extremely heavy and looks rather like it, though i'm not sure, and would like some other people's opinions.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 15, 2014)

It is most likely macassar ebony but it could be one of the many species in the genus Diospyros that look similar. See my "ebony, misc page"


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 16, 2014)

Sure looks like it Damien. If it is you have a gold mine there.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 17, 2014)

amara ebony is a macassar look alike. looks real nice what ever it is!


----------

